# Bootsfrage



## Tolven (12. September 2010)

Hiho ,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein kleines Boot für die küstennahe Ostseeangelei zu kaufen und bin da über diesen Hersteller gestolpert |rolleyes http://nord-boote.de/Konsolenboote/BVN 440/bvn 440.html 
der Preis ist denke ich mal sehr intressant nur kann ich nirgendwo was an erfahrungsberichten oder so finden vieleicht weiß ja hier jemand irgenwas darüber .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Also zunächst mal die Info, daß BVN keine Boote selbst herstellt....

Die Form entspricht dem der kleinen Askeladden-Boote- der Preis jedoch von weitem nicht- Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, daß es sich um einen billigen No-Name Importrumpf handelt, auf den jeder Vertriebsfuzzi sein Label aufkleben darf (hier halt BVN).

Also ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, daß Du kaum auf Erfahrungsberichte oder Aussagen zur Qualität stösst.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

BVN...komische Firma !

3 verschiedene Adressen, und nur eine Handy-Nummer...;+

Da würde ich schon mal die Hände von lassen !!!#d


----------



## Tolven (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

So hab nochwas gefunden scheint der selbe Rumpf zu sein bzw das selbe Boot http://www.rajo-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=65


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hab da noch was..... wird auch als Marion 440 angeboten....


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hallo,
es muß ja nicht schlecht sein, nur weil es sich um einen Ausbaurumpf handelt, der unter verschiedenen Namen verkauft wird. Das muß man sich ansehen.
Es ist nur sehr geschickt fotografiert. Das Ding ist viel zu stark zugebaut. Da klemmt man sich im Bugbereich bei Schuhgröße 45 mit Sicherheit die Füße. Mit 4 Personen wird man eine beengteTour auf Binnengewässern fahren können. Eine Angeltour mit mehr als 2 Personen kann ich mir damit nicht vorstellen. Es sei denn, es ist ein Pygmäenausflug.
Also: Ansehen, anfassen, anklopfen und drunter schauen, wo es geht.
Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



Tolven schrieb:


> So hab nochwas gefunden scheint der selbe Rumpf zu sein bzw das selbe Boot http://www.rajo-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=65



Etwas eigenartig ist das schon, sieh die mal die Bilder vom*[SIZE=+1] ersten Beitrag BVN 570 fishing an, ist doch das gleiche Gelände.[/SIZE]*


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Aber trotzdem interessante Boote mit einem Preis das uns Fischers richtig warm ums Herz wird.

Müsste man mal die Qualität prüfen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> vom*[SIZE=+1] ersten Beitrag BVN 570 fishing an, ist doch das gleiche Gelände.[/SIZE]*



Beim ersten ist der Hof gepflastert beim zweiten geteert!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Beim ersten ist der Hof gepflastert beim zweiten geteert!



Dann geh bitte mal auf beide Bilder, hier das andere Boot 
*RaJo MM 570fish pro*


mit gleichem Hof/Halle und Pflasterung


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Na gut, sei es drumm....
Mich würde aber auch die Quallität interessieren denn der Preis ist ja so gut wie unschlagbar!


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Jaaa- preislich sind die Dinger wohl interessant- drum hab ich in Posting 5 ja auch das Datenblatt von den Dingern angepinnt......

ich bin der Meinung, daß wir hier schon mal einen Thread hatten mit diesem Hersteller..."Boote aus Polen"oder so ähnlich...und habe noch so Worte wie "dünne, nicht vernünftig ausgesteifte Schale" oder "Oberflächen sehen nach zwei Saisons rissig und verblichen aus" im Hinterkopf!

Ich meine Boardie "Dolfin" hatte damals auch was dazu gepostet...


Lyncht mich nicht gleich- ich meine das wären diese Boote gewesen.....

Abgesehen davon- bei dem einen Verkäufer steht was von - Bis 30PS zugelassen/ CE-Kat. D

beidem Anderen was von - bis 50PS zugelassen/CE-Kat.C

Und das bei definitiv gleichem Boot- da kann etwas absolut nicht passen!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Richtig und das sollte für uns Ausschlaggebend sein.

Also mal hin und prüfen prüfen und nochmal prüfen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Naja wenn ich das schon höre sinkt die interesse auf null. Denn auch wenn es preislich super scheint sind auch 3500 Euronen zuviel um sie in den Sand zu setzen!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Irgendwo her muß der günstige Preis ja kommen. Die werden wohl am GFK gespart haben und deswegen wurde das Boot von C auf D runter gestuft. Auch das man erst 50 PS dran hängen durfte und jetzt nur noch 30 PS macht die Sache nicht gerade Vertrauenswürdiger. Sind für mich Blender... sehen gut aus aber halten nicht das was sie Versprechen.

Guck dir mal Ryds, Crescent oder vergleichbare MARKEN an. Kosten zwar erstmal bisschen mehr aber da weißt du was du hast. Ich würde mir lieber ein gebrauchtes Markenboot holen als eins von denen.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Spar nicht an der falschen Stelle , kaufe Dir ein Crescent oder Ryds Boot und kein Nachbau aus Polen .
Ich selber besitze eine Crescent Trader ein super Boot !


Christian


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Glaubt ihr wirklich, das diese Konsumboote der skandinavischen Marken dort im Lande laminiert werden? Ich schon lange nicht mehr. Könnt ja mal versuchen, die Werften zu besuchen. Ich glaube, die bauen erst ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse und Größe noch selbst.
Es hilft nix - man muß schauen. Es gibt welche, die das Geld Wert sind und es gibt welche, die es nicht sind.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Habe auch im Forum für Boote glesen das viel andere Hersteller in Polen in der gleichen Produktionsstätten fertigen lassen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Also meine Quicksilver hat auch ein PL in der Seriennummer


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Es geht ja nicht um das Fertigen in PL an sich, sondern darum dass es No-Name Boote sind welche nicht einheitlich Zertifiziert sind (Kat.D- bzw. Kat.C) und unterschiedliche Freigaben bezügl. der Motorisierung haben.
Mal abgesehen von Preis, der auch aufhorchen lässt;

Da selbst in PL die Arbeiter nicht für lau tätig werden und auch das Gfk nicht vom Himmel regnet- muss man sich letztendlich auch die Frage stellen woher der günstige Preis kommt.

Es steht aber ausser Frage, daß namhafte Hersteller wie QS sicherlich "den Finger drauf haben", was Qualität und Verarbeitung angeht.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (13. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich, das diese Konsumboote der skandinavischen Marken dort im Lande laminiert werden? Ich schon lange nicht mehr. Könnt ja mal versuchen, die Werften zu besuchen. Ich glaube, die bauen erst ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse und Größe noch selbst.
> Es hilft nix - man muß schauen. Es gibt welche, die das Geld Wert sind und es gibt welche, die es nicht sind.




Doch schon ich war in Halmstadt , bei der Firma Cremo die ja die Crescent Boote baut , die machen alles selber und nicht in Polen .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

ich finde so einen schlechten Eindruck macht das Boot nicht .
natürlich wird eng wenn du mit mehr als 2-3 Angeln willst, aber zumindest ne schöne stabile Rumpfform.
könnte man sich doch mal vor Ort ansehen....
für gelegentliche trips in Küstennähe doch bestimmt zu gebrauchen


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hallo Jörg,
solche Boot werden hier in Holland sehr viel gekauft , einfach des  Preises wegen , aber die werden dann auch nach einer Saison wieder  verkauft weil sie sich einfach nicht eignen.

Die wackeln , neigen sich extrem zur Seite und bei jeder Welle muss man vom Gas gehen.
Zum angeln völlig ungeeignet , bei etwas Wellengang schaukelst du nur hin und her.
Der Preis mag verlockend sein , sieht ja aus wie ein richtiges Boot und  dann soooo günstig , aber glaub mir du hast da keine Freude dran.

Ich bin jeden Tag auf dem Wasser , habe schon mit unzähligen dieser  Konsolenbootfahren gesprochen , ich kenne niemanden der wirklich  zufrieden ist.

Gruß Udo


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

na dann sind die Erfahrungen doch einleuchtend ! #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Also ich denke das ist eine Sache der Lizenzen. Wenn man die verkaufen will, müssen die schon "C" haben. Ich hatte mal ein Gespräch mit einem Firmeninhaber der Boote aus dem Süden importiert. Leider hatte das Boot auch nur Categorie "C" mit 50 Ps. Aber ich habe ja 65 Ps sagte ich dem Händler. Macht nix sagte der ich stehe so oder so mit der Herstellerfirma in Kontakt, da gibt es demnächst so oder so 70 Ps Zulassung für...?????????? Das wird einfach erweitert. K.A wie das gehen sollte aber die Aussage stand. Kurze Zeit später stand auf deren Homepage auch die 70 P.S. Ich glaube aber nicht das an dem Rumpf selber Veränderungen durch geführt wurden, die das erhöhen der PS-Leistung ermöglicht hätten.

Abgesehn davon wird dieses Boot vom Threadersteller auch als gebrauchtes Boot im BF verkauft, und komischerweise kommen da auch die Categoriefragen auf die keiner genau beantworten kann. Einzig das der Importeur evtl mehr Geld für ne bessere Categorie auf den Tisch legt.......

Ich habe mir die Tage ein Polenboot angeschaut. So oberflächlich gibts da nix zu meckern.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



angelpaar schrieb:


> wann war denn das ... und wie kommen crescent boote salmon v23 zusammen mit quicksilver piolothouse 6,40 auf einen polnischen lkw und beliefern die händler ... fahren die extra den umweg ??? #c oder das sind schwedisch/polnische bootsspeditionen die habe ich schon oft gesehen auf bundesdeutschen autobahnen ...
> aber sei es wie es sei jeder und das ist zu hoffen sollte mit seinem boot glücklich und zufrieden sein ... ein boot für alle fälle gibt es eh nicht ... ich würde auch gerne mit einer donzi ZF38 open mit 3 mal 300 ps mal über die ostsee knallen ... aber was mache ich dann beim trollingfischen ... oder barsche angeln in der schlei ... das sähe doch dämlich aus ... von sprit und dem transport ganz zu schweigen *lach* ... orkney oder shetland in der größe ... das ist eine tolle liga aber vom preis her indiskutabel ... bei orkney kostet jede va-schraube extra und ob sich das lohnt ... dafür gibt es dann eine höhere certifizierung ... ich kucke lieber in den wetterbericht ... denn "absaufen" tun die auch




Wann das war , letztes Jahr im Oktober war ich bei Cremo , die Polen sind wie die Chinesen die versuchen halt alles nach zubauen. Ich würde auf den Kauf eines Bootes das in Polen gebaut wurde verzichten . Das ist doch genau so wie z.B. die Mettwurst von einem Discounter schmeckt ja auch nicht so gut wie vom Schlachter . 
Nicht am falschen Ende sparen , wenn das Geld nicht reicht dann etwas gebrauchtes kaufen.

Christian


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hallo,
man kann sich selbst natürlich alles schönreden, die Gründe liegen aber woanders. Gerade in Schweden hat es vor einigen Jahren extreme neue Umweltvorschriften in diesem Sektor gegeben. Für Firmen, die diese Vorschriften nicht erfüllen konnten, lohnte es sich einfach nicht mehr in neue Anlagen zu investieren. Ein GKF Boot ist ja nun  in diesen Bereichen kein Hightec Produkt. Diese Produkte gibts auch - aber nicht unter den hier verhandelten Fabrikaten.
Ich habe vor kurzen den Eigenbau eines Privatmannes gesehen, der sicher vieles in den Schatten stellt, obwohl er erst sein 3. Boot gebaut hat. In Schweden habe ich die Werft von Lars Skjöld gesehen (Rocad). Da ist aber vom gesamten Ansatz eine ganz andere Welt als es Terhi oder auch Crescent sind.
Für mich ist die grundsätzliche Vergabe der Laminierungsarbeiten etwas, was in der Zeit der Globalisierung nun einmal passiert. Das das nicht gleichzeitig das Zeichen für Qualitätsverlust ist, sieht man auch, wenn Porsche größte Teile seines Cajenne in der Slowakei bauen läßt.
Also: Augen auf, kritisch bleiben. Nicht nur in Polen werden schlechte und gute Boote gebaut - auch in den höher entwickelten Ländern unter Kosten- und Lohndruck.
Gruß


----------



## Tolven (15. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

und bitte erstattet dann mal n schönen Bericht 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Genau- gerne mit Bildern!

Insbesondere das Innere der Stauräume und dessen Innenkanten!

Wenn in diesen Bereichen ordentlich gearbeitet wurde (und nicht bloß Farbe drübergeklatscht), dann kann man schon nen "zweiten Blick" oder ´ne Probefahrt riskieren:q





PS: Selbst bei Marken wie Bayliner oder Sea Ray gibts Ecken und Kanten, die besch. geschliffen oder laminiert wurden...... ab ond an mal "Boote" lesen


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

http://www.rocadboats.com/_pdf/Prislista_Rocad_560_SD_081101.pdf
...was zum blättern
Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



Dolfin schrieb:


> http://www.rocadboats.com/_pdf/Prislista_Rocad_560_SD_081101.pdf
> ...was zum blättern
> Gruß




ich hätte gern *das* .. .am besten zusammen auch mit genau der kleinen Immobilie dazu .... :k *träum*


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hi,
hab neulich gehört, dass Lars Skjöld eine "Mega-Rocad" mit 8,8m Länge in der Mache hat. Mal sehen was da dann rauskommt. Endlich mal was für ne "amerikanische Motorisierung" mit 3x300 PS AB??? :vik:
Was auch immer, die bauen wirklich Klasseboote.
Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Kann ich mir nicht anders vorstellen, der wird ja keinen schwimmenden Basketballplatz verkaufen wollen.
Aber jetzt ist Schluß mit "Off Topic" . Aber Anfragen kannst du ja mal. Das kosten doch noch nix! Wenn du ne deutsche Adresse brauchst, kurze PN
Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



angelpaar schrieb:


> 8,8m länge bestimmt mit "kuschelkoje" oder



wenn es dann bei der Länge Probleme beim trailern gibt ... dann macht man das *so* in etwa :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Von den Bildern her siehts ordentlich aus- da hab ich schon ganz anderes gesehen!!!

Das einzige was ich ändern würde, sind die Befestigungen der Lukendeckel;
Soweit ich das auf den Bildern erkennen kann, schauen die Schrauben (oder sind das etwa Popnieten?) so aus der Deckelrückseite raus- Da gehören m.M wenigstens ein paar ordentliche Unterlegscheiben drunter damit der Druck auf eine größere Fläche verteilt wird, ansonsten fängt das nach kurzer Zeit an zu rappeln und reisst irgendwann raus.

Den Ankerkasten würde ich nicht vermissen;
-hast ´ne Schmuddelecke weniger im Boot
-schlägt sich der Anker mit der Zeit durchs Material des Ankerkastens (es rappelt halt, wenn man durch Wellen fährt) und dann bekommste Feuchtigkeit zwischen Ober-und Unterschale = gammel im Boot

Die Bugankerrolle ist die bessere Idee;
Der Dreck vom Anker bleibt aussenbords und das Dingen rappelt Dir nirgends im Boot rum.

Der Radarreflektor ist ne gute Investition- auch wenns optisch nicht so der Hit ist, die Sicherheit geht vor#6


----------



## volkerm (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hallo Tom,

sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Aber nimm doch den 50er Tohatsu.
Wie sagte Herr Wiedeking zu Porsche- Zeiten?
Ausreichend Leistung ist aktive Sicherheit.
Außerdem ist der 40er ohnehin nur ein gedrosselter 50er.
Bekommst Du für 4,5 K.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



> ... das fazit vorweg wir haben erstmal ein boot gekauft





> ausprobiert im wasser fahren ging nicht da kein motor dran war ...





> .. und ohne das ding im wasser gibt es keinen cent



Ein Mann ein Wort :m

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum gutausehenden Boot. Ob es auch handwerklich das erfüllt was du erwartest wird die Zeit zeigen.
Wäre schön wenn du uns auf den laufenden halten würdest.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



angelpaar schrieb:


> bleibt der in der bugrolle aber ich habe keine lust das ankerseil und den kettenvorschlag wenn der überhaupt nötig ist immer von hinten aus einer staukiste nach vorne zu holen




Ist eigentlich kein Problem:
Da holste Dir einfach so´n rechteckigen Mörtelkübel aus dem Baumarkt (schwarz, ca 40l) der kullert Dir aufgrund der Form nicht so im Boot rum. Beim einholen des Ankers lässte die Leine und Kette in den Eimer reinfallen, löst den Schäkel (einen vernünftigen aus VA) vom Anker und schmeisst den ganzen Eimer in die Backskiste. Fertig!
Boot bleibt sauber, keine Kratzer und Rostflecken von Kette, Schäkel oder Anker im Boot!

So fünf Meter Kettenvorlauf solltens vorm Anker schon sein...  wenn ich mich nicht vertue heissts sonst- Zehnfache Wassertiefe an Leine ausstecken, damit der Anker hält.
Da lade ich mir lieber ´n paar Meter Kette ins Boot als ne halbe Reeperbahn an Leine.

Sollteste Ketten nicht mögen, dann gibts auch bebleite Leine, ist aber recht teuer.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht vertue heissts sonst- Zehnfache Wassertiefe an Leine ausstecken, damit der Anker hält.



|bigeyes Nee... das ist bisschen viel :m das Dreifache reicht auch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Bei Verwendung von bloßer Leine?

Dann sei Dir gewünscht, daß Dein Anker auf jedem Grund, bei jeder Witterung und bei jeder Strömung hält!

Ich hab noch gelernt:
-dreifach bei durchgehender Kette
-fünffach bei Leine mit min. 5m vorgeschalteter Kette
-zehnfach bei bloßer Leine

Okay, das gilt für selbst widrigste Wetterbedingungen- bei denen wir mit Sicherheit nicht mehr auf dem Wasser anzutreffen sind, sondern eher in der Kneipe beim Austausch von Anglerlatein.
Aber dat is´so beigebracht- so hab ich das im Kopf.
_So mok ick dat ook!!!_


----------



## HD4ever (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Glückwunsch zu dem Boot und dem Schnäppchenpreis ! #6


----------



## Udo561 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hi,
ich finde es geil , gefällt mir um einiges besser als das Konsolenboot.
Bei dem Preis habt ihr garantiert nichts falsch gemacht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## TittanW (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hi zusammen!
Wo doch jetzt alle Experten hier versammelt sind, will ich auch meine Frage loswerden. Was haltet Ihr von den Corsiva-Booten. Ich bin im Jahr 5-6 mal an der Ostsee ( Neustädter Bucht ) und bin es leid mir immer ein Boot leihen zu müssen und möchte mir nun ein eigenes Boot zulegen. Leider finde ich z.Z. kein gutes gebrachtes Crecsent/Terhi oder Ryds und da bin ich auf diese Anzeige gestoßen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Corsiva-430-Fish...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3cae0c5779
Wie ist hier Eure Meinung? Boot o.K. oder doch lieber weiter nach einem gebrauchten Marken-Boot suchen?
Gruß Chris


----------



## Udo561 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hi,
ich würde mir Gedanken machen warum ein 430 Boot nur bis 10 PS zugelassen ist.
Ich kenne die Ostsee nicht , keine Ahnung wie es da mit Wind , Wellen und Strömung aussieht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Moin Tittan!

Wenn dann würde ich sowas nehmen,
http://www.sea-sports.de/Wasserspor....html?sessID=um7m8ju7dic2av17kh4qb3o76e2v9djn

die Teile sind relativ reicht und lassen sich gut über den Strand schieben.
So bist Du von teuren und verschlossenen Slippanlagen unabhängig und 
kannst Gebiete befischen wo andere Lange Anfahrtszeiten für aufbringen müssen.

Sind zwar ein paar Mark mehr die Du in die Hand nehmen musst, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## co.dwave (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hallo Tittan,

wenn ich mich nicht täusche handelt es sich bei dem Boot um eines des Herstellers Gancza. Es sieht aus wie eine abgespeckte G-420. Unter http://www.gancza-yacht.pl/de/motor.html findest du das komplette Programm von denen auf Deutsch. Preise teilen Sie dir gerne per Mail mit. 

Ganzca Boote werden in Deutschland gerne von Bootshändlern umgelabelt und unter deutschen Namen vertrieben. Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit eine menge mit der Materie beschäftigt und festgestellt das hiesige Händler bis zu 100% auf die polnischen Herstellerpreise aufschlagen. Die G-434 mit der ich zeitweise geleibäugelt habe wurde mir beim Hersteller direkt für ~1750€ angeboten. Hier legst du schnell 3500€ dafür auf den Tisch.

Die Qualität der polnischen Boote die ich besichtigt habe war meißt sehr gut. Die günstigen Preise kommen meines erachtens zustande da die Löhne jenseits der Grenze gerade wenn man weiter in den osten kommt sehr gering sind. Monatsgehälter von 300-400€ sind keine seltenheit. Des Weiteren sind die Umweltauflagen die die Hersteller zu erfüllen haben um längen geringer als hier.

Mein Fazit ist das es sich gerade wenn man nah an der Grenze wohnt immer lohnt einen Blick über die Grenze zu werfen...

Gruß aus Berlin
André


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Darf man hier etwas zum Verkauf stellen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



volkerma schrieb:


> Darf man hier etwas zum Verkauf stellen?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker



Moin,
hier nicht aber im Kleinanzeigenforum. Bitte die Regeln dort durchlesen.


----------



## HD4ever (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



TittanW schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Wo doch jetzt alle Experten hier versammelt sind, will ich auch meine Frage loswerden. Was haltet Ihr von den Corsiva-Booten. Ich bin im Jahr 5-6 mal an der Ostsee ( Neustädter Bucht ) und bin es leid mir immer ein Boot leihen zu müssen und möchte mir nun ein eigenes Boot zulegen. Leider finde ich z.Z. kein gutes gebrachtes Crecsent/Terhi oder Ryds und da bin ich auf diese Anzeige gestoßen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Corsiva-430-Fish...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3cae0c5779
> Wie ist hier Eure Meinung? Boot o.K. oder doch lieber weiter nach einem gebrauchten Marken-Boot suchen?
> Gruß Chris



versuch mal lieber nen kleines Boot mit Schlupfkajüte gebraucht zu bekommen .... auf der Ostsee ist das doch sehr viel angenehmer


----------



## Strandangler (20. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hi
hab gerade gelesen
4,30  mit 8 PS habe ich selbst fast Baugleich
Wenn Du mehr als 4 bft. ab kannst solltes Du dich
nach was anderem um schauen.
ich war mit meinem Boot bei 6-7 bft auf dem Strelasund
das ist dann aber wirklich kein Spass mehr. (kann Dich u.U. töten.#d


----------



## volkerm (20. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hallo,

so einfach ist das; mit einem 4- Meter Boot fährst Du sehr kostengünstig und kannst es zu Land wie zu Wasser prima händeln.
Jedoch bist Du windseitig recht eingeschränkt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## anga (20. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Mann kann sich für billig Geld auch teuer Ärger einkaufen.

Also bei mehr als Bft 2-3 möchte ich mit so einem Bötchen nicht mehr auf der Ostsee unterwegs sein.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot.#6

Und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterdem Kiel.


----------



## MorgoHH (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



TittanW schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Wo doch jetzt alle Experten hier versammelt sind, will ich auch meine Frage loswerden. Was haltet Ihr von den Corsiva-Booten. Ich bin im Jahr 5-6 mal an der Ostsee ( Neustädter Bucht ) und bin es leid mir immer ein Boot leihen zu müssen und möchte mir nun ein eigenes Boot zulegen. Leider finde ich z.Z. kein gutes gebrachtes Crecsent/Terhi oder Ryds und da bin ich auf diese Anzeige gestoßen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Corsiva-430-Fish...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3cae0c5779
> Wie ist hier Eure Meinung? Boot o.K. oder doch lieber weiter nach einem gebrauchten Marken-Boot suchen?
> Gruß Chris




..ich habe seit 3 jahren genau das gleiche Boot auch von bootebilliger /  neustadt (jedoch o.polster) und bin total zufrieden.weder haarisse noch  osmose!und dass als dauerlieger.Das Boot kann gut 3-4 bft  ab.darüberhinaus ist Angeln wohl auch nicht möglich:m...Corsiva wird wohl hauptsächlich in Holland verkauft.Habe bei einer Grachtenfahrt in Amsterdam dutzende davon gesehen.übrigens hat sich das Tau auch bewährt,da mein Liegeplatz direkt an der Kaimauer ist sieht man weder die hässlichen Kratzer in der Scheuerleiste noch ist es grün oder vergilbt , wie hier behauptet wird.


----------



## shadow61 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Hey Leute! Verstehe nicht warum hier viele über ein Boot ablästern ohne es überhaupt zu kennen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem bei Rajo das MM 450 Evo ll mit 15 Ps Suzuki gekauft komplett mit Trailer für 7195 € und bin damit super zufrieden. Es fährt sich super und für 2 Mann ist ausreichend Platz zum angeln. Auch von der Stabilität habe ich einen guten Eindruck. Fahre damit in Kürze für mehrere Wochen nach Norwegen zum angeln und gebe Euch dann ein Statement wenn ich zurück bin. Da ich mich auf Messen intensiv umgesehen habe kann ich keinen Nachteil zu Qualitätsbooten feststellen die ohne Zubehör mehr kosten als mein Gesamtpaket. Was ich jedoch glaube bestätigen zu können ist, dass eine Motorisierung von mehr als 30 PS zuviel für dieses Boot ist. !5 PS jedoch sind perfekt. Gruß Shadow


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfrage*



shadow61 schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Verstehe nicht warum hier viele über ein Boot ablästern ohne es überhaupt zu kennen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem bei Rajo das MM 450 Evo ll mit 15 Ps Suzuki gekauft komplett mit Trailer für 7195 € und bin damit super zufrieden. Es fährt sich super und für 2 Mann ist ausreichend Platz zum angeln. Auch von der Stabilität habe ich einen guten Eindruck. Fahre damit in Kürze für mehrere Wochen nach Norwegen zum angeln und gebe Euch dann ein Statement wenn ich zurück bin. Da ich mich auf Messen intensiv umgesehen habe kann ich keinen Nachteil zu Qualitätsbooten feststellen die ohne Zubehör mehr kosten als mein Gesamtpaket. Was ich jedoch glaube bestätigen zu können ist, dass eine Motorisierung von mehr als 30 PS zuviel für dieses Boot ist. !5 PS jedoch sind perfekt. Gruß Shadow


 

Zum Glück hast du das 5 Jahre später nochmal zusammen gefasst!|rolleyes


----------



## tomsen83 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

jup...und mit 4,50m aufn Nordatlantik sollte je nach Revier auch gut überlegt und geplant sein!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfrage*

Bei ruhigem Wette in günstig gelegenen Fjorden kann das gehen. Meins wäre es nicht.

Ansonsten gibt es  ja jedes Jahr auch welche, die Fahren raus und kommen später zurück. Auch für den Darwin-Award muss es Bewerber geben.


----------

